# How do I get Mom a seat in first class on the way back from Kauai?



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are flying USAirways, and we finally had the points built up for two FF tickets to Kauai, with the return flight in First Class (really great for sleeping, we are hoping).  

Mom kept saying she didn't want to go at that time of year, which is January, and I booked our tickets knowing she was not wanting to go.  Now she wants to go, but she said she wants to sit in the front with us for the return flight and doesn't want to sit in the back of the plane with strangers.  She's 82 years old, so I get it.  

I think the seats are pretty limited on these flights, so I must assume that the first class seats, if they have any left before the flight, will be expensive.  I think I am going to have to give my first-class seat to my MIL.  I don't see any other way. 

Do you have any ideas?  I used my points, except about 10K of them.  Should I buy more points and just pay a premium for her economy ticket and see about an upgrade?  I don't see any info on USAirways' site to direct me.  Mom should not have to sit in the back of the plane without anyone she knows.


----------



## cindi (Jul 16, 2010)

No helpful suggestions but hopefully someone will have the info for you.

You might just have to tell her she can't go this time.  Not like she hasn't been there a lot with you.  Maybe she will plan more in advance next time?

Tough love.  

You shouldn't have to give up your first class seat for her.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2010)

First I'd check to see if there are even any first class seats left on the flight.  You can find out by going to their website and trying to book a seat on the flight.  If there are no FC seats left, I'd be honest with MIL and tell her that it's all full and ask if she still wants to go if there are no seats in FC.  

Do you always pay for her ticket?

Since it's his mom, what is DH's take on this?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 16, 2010)

The last thing you want to do is PAY for a First Class seat. They're typically 4-5 times as much as coach seats.

First on US Airways isn't that great. Depending on the plane you get, some aren't much better than coach. They're not lay-flat seats.

If you don't have quite enough miles, and there are award reservations available... They're currently (through the end of the month) running a promotion where if you transfer miles you get a 100% bonus. Max is 50k (pre-bonus) miles into any one account. If you have two accounts (yours and Rick's?) and one has 50k miles, you can transfer 50k miles and end up with 100k at a cost (if I remember right) of $562.50. (I think that's enough for FC to Hawaii, but haven't checked.) If the sender has elite status, there's an extra bonus, and the recipient ends up with 112.5k miles. If you need to create a new account to do this, create the new account quick. You can't transfer into an account unless it's been set up for 11 days. There's a big thread about it on FlyerTalk's US Airways forum.

This is the third time they've run this promotion in the past year. Me, my wife, and the two older kids all have status with US Airways, and we've taken advantage of it all three times (or we will before the end of the month, anyway). Nothing like paying ~$2500 and getting enough bonus miles for 3-4 Envoy tickets to Europe!

If you do many award tickets on US Airways, you might consider their Mastercard. You get a 5k mile discount per ticket and some of the fees are waived. (I never can remember what is waived from my status and what is waived from the card.)

Feel free to email me if you need any specific help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2010)

Michael, I am a timeshare person, not a FF expert,  so that was all over my head.  

I think my FF miles expired with US Airways.  They sent me something saying I could retrieve my miles, but I didn't follow through on that.  I think I just got another one of those recently.  Rick does have the credit card for US Airways, but we don't use it much, just enough to keep his account current, so we don't lose his miles, too.  We used it a lot last year to get the FF miles for our tickets.  I think it only took 100K for both of us, with the return being 1st class.  We don't care about the trip there being 1st class.  It's that late flight.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 16, 2010)

*1st class*

Assuming you can get enough miles, assuming you want to pay for them, assuming there is availability and assuming you get that availabiity, it will be no problem.  OTOH a realistic approach is that you will either pay for the ticket or she won't get it.  You need to explain to her that this type of decision should have been made a long time ago and planned for.  You would like to have accomodated her, but it is very difficult now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2010)

If it were my Mom I would give her one of our first class seats, and either DW or I (most likely me) would take the coach seat.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 16, 2010)

do you starwood hotel points? if you transfer over 40000  starwood will give you an additional 10000 and then USair has a promo until 7/31 that will give you 50% more. you have to register for this promo and it might take a while to get them transferred, so you might not make it. it is cutting it close but that's a way to get more usair points.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 16, 2010)

You are allowed to switch your seat *once* from First Class to Economy. So, you and DH could split the flight. You could start in FC, and then halfway go to Economy.  Usually they serve the food at the beginning of the flight in FC, and then have a snack (cookies or something) later during the flight. I have been on some FC Hawaii flights that only served cookies, and no real food in FC.  Be aware that they will not wake you in FC if they are serving food. I awoke once to find everyone finishing a snack, and could not get anything but a drink  You're own your own in Economy as far as food. 
It doesn't sound like Grandma would switch seats. Does she understand how hard, and expensive it is to get FC? Would she be able to help pay for the ticket?
Darlene


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2010)

Darlene said:


> You are allowed to switch your seat *once* from First Class to Economy. So, you and DH could split the flight. You could start in FC, and then halfway go to Economy.  Usually they serve the food at the beginning of the flight in FC, and then have a snack (cookies or something) later during the flight. I have been on some FC Hawaii flights that only served cookies, and no real food in FC.  Be aware that they will not wake you in FC if they are serving food. I awoke once to find everyone finishing a snack, and could not get anything but a drink  You're own your own in Economy as far as food.
> It doesn't sound like Grandma would switch seats. Does she understand how hard, and expensive it is to get FC? Would she be able to help pay for the ticket?
> Darlene



If among three passengers there are two first class tickets and one coach ticket, in my experience the airline doesn't care one whit if one of the first class passengers sits in coach and the coach passenger takes that first class seat instead.

There's no need to bother with trying to match boarding passes with specific passengers in the group.  Just get the boarding passes and decide among yourselves who sits where.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 17, 2010)

I am not talking about the boarding pass at all. I am saying that *during* the flight you can change seats one time. So, you can sit in First Class for half the flight, and switch with the person in Economy for half the flight.  They do not allow you to continuously change seats during the flight.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2010)

Darlene said:


> I am not talking about the boarding pass at all. I am saying that *during* the flight you can change seats one time. So, you can sit in First Class for half the flight, and switch with the person in Economy for half the flight.  They do not allow you to continuously change seats during the flight.


Could be. I didn't catch that that was what you were referring to. 

I've never done that.  I don't know see why the airline would care, as long as it wasn't situation in which people were rotating through first class just to load up on  free drinks and such.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think this is particularly relevant to Cindy's situation, though, as they would want to sleep on this redeye flight.  Nothing worse than being woken up halfway through a 6 hour flight to switch seats.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 17, 2010)

We have done it on long flights to Asia or Europe (15 hours). I wasn't sure how long the flight would be for them. From SLC to Hawaii is about 7 hours. From back East, it can be significantly more.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 17, 2010)

You can check what seats are available on your flight (I always forget the link so I google for it) and then I'd call the airline itself.  I know that is old-fashioned but I have found that I get the most help speaking to a person.  They can advise you the best way to get that seat for your MIL without, hopefully, giving up your own seat or paying for it.  Linda


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

It would be me that would give up my seat.  I want Rick to have the nicer seat, because he has back problems.  He is looking forward to the more comfortable seat.  

Rick and I both sleep on our sides at home, and Rick doesn't sleep that well during these red-eye flights in economy.  I sleep if I am tired, and by 11:00 Hawaiian time, I will be ready for a rest.  I worry my head will end up on a stranger, I sleep that well.   I don't like sitting butt-to-butt with a stranger, and that is my concern with being in economy by myself.  I would definitely need a window seat.  DEFINITELY.  I need a place for my head.

Mom has flown by herself before, so Rick was thinking he would go back occasionally and check on her, if that is what we need to do.  She sleeps sitting straight up, and she always sleeps fine on the flights to Hawaii in economy.  She is a very tiny person and really seems to think the economy seats are comfortable.   

She was very definite that she wanted first-class with us.  I think she might have to pay the price for the privilege.  She isn't poor.  I should tell her to cough up with the cash and spend less on souvenirs for everyone she knows.  She sent a huge box back this year, packed full of things for her friends, and it was her fifth trip.  

I stopped her from buying all of the kids, grandkids and great-grandkids clothes this year.  I told her no one wants a bunch of Hawaiian clothes, unless they plan to go to Hawaii, and if they were going, they would buy their own Hawaiian clothes.  Rick's Brother and SIL are filing bankruptcy, so I don't think they care about having a Hawaiian outfit.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

OK, assuming you're flying out of DEN, you'll cx in PHX en-route to HNL/LIH/OGG/KOA. Aircraft overwater will be a 752 with 14 F seats, which is a small F-cabin for a 752. US F is not that comfortable, about on par with F on a UA 752, but the UA aircraft have 10 more F seats. I've flown both a fair amount.

Any specific strategy will depend on the specifics of your itinerary. Without that, it's just a shot in the dark.

Some tips:

If you search for award F, if seats exist for the cheapest redemption, mileage upgrades from a Y ticket *should* be available if you call. 

Cash upgrades *may* be available at check-in

Checking for row 9 or 10 at check-in and/or paying for 'choice' seating can provide proximity as well as a comfortable flight experience, as far as Y goes. I've flown a lot of transcon red-eyes on this aircraft and sleep well in row 9(E), less so in row 10 since people wait for the lav by the exit door. No FA seats here on US.

Right now the deals from DEN-HNL aren't bad (I checked) for mid-January. 650 all-in at best. That should improve. While you put together a strategy, watch fares. My bet is the sweet spot will be on or around Labor Day.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't sleep in Economy either, like Rick. I sleep on my side, and the seats hit me in the wrong place on the back, so I take a lumbar support. 
I think it's a great idea to let Grandma cough up the money for First Class. She may decide to wait until next time when you tell her the price  
I always make all the plans for the trips, and when there is a kink I am the one who changes to accommodate every one else, so I know what you are going through. 
My sister wants to go with us to Hawaii. She doesn't swim, she doesn't like the beach, she doesn't like to sunbathe or sit by the pool, she doesn't like to snorkel (obviously since she can't swim), she doesn't like to exercise -hike, bike, jog, or walk.  Hmmm...so I asked, what do you like to do? Shop! :hysterical: 
Darlene


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

Pat, it's flight 146 from PHX to LIH, and flight 47 from LIH to PHX.  They're 757-200 planes.  There are still quite a few FC seats left, but the flight back is 2/5/2011.  I am sure those seats will be gone by the time I even see an affordable price.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2010)

Why don't you show your MIL the price for a first class ticket and see what she says?  She may be completely unaware of how much a first class ticket costs or be thinking that you will get it for "free" with points.  You and I know it's not free, but people who don't deal with points often look at it that way.

I'd present her with all the facts and let her decide.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

My instinct is that, with Kauai being the 'quiet' island, the paid F loads are nowhere near what they might be to OGG or HNL, so the opportunity exists just on that basis. Also, since it's a red-eye with limited service, the 'value' of F primarily is in the seat (for sleeping) which also limits demand. My bet is most will be upgraders/awards and likely US/*A elites. 

Let me try a few things and I'll get back with some numbers. Is MIL only flying PHX-LIH and back to PHX (I ask because your 'location' says 'Colorado')? Also, to confirm, you're flying coach to LIH and returning in first, correct?

Edited to add that you inadvertently picked the worst day for a return, Saturday night, since that is what most leisure travelers pick so they can be back to work on Monday. Sunday night would've been a slam-dunk. Looks like they're selling A6 into a 14 (2 of which are you and H) seat cabin so that's not good. LIH-PHX in paid A is currently 1020 all-in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi again Pat,

Yes, we are flying coach there and FC back.  Rick and I are flying from Denver, and so is my MIL.  The only FC seat we cared about was LIH to PHX, but we get the FC from PHX to DEN as a bonus.  Short flight for us, so not a big deal. 

Michael had some ideas, too, that Rick is considering.  I don't know if he is considering seriously, since he basically told me she needs to buy economy and fly in coach.   Getting a free ticket was never an option for her, but if she told us sooner, we would be flying back in coach with her, and I would have saved the points for next time.  

The thing is, we got our flights almost free, and we get First Class as kind of a bonus.  We have never gotten award tickets to HI.  We use our FF miles for Orlando, mostly through Frontier (no Hawaii with them).  Now that Frontier has so severely downgraded our benefits, and increased their fares greatly, we are going to start using other airlines more.  

As an aside: 
Just as an example of Frontier and their prices, we are flying to Orlando in December for a week.  The flight with Dell is $201 (including all taxes and fees) on sale, and the same times of day with Frontier is $379.  They haven't reduced their price for those dates at all, and I check daily.  I think we are abandoning Frontier for the other guys.  I care about bottomline price.  Frontier used to be our favorite airline.  They are awful.  United is better, and we flew to SFO with United back in March, because Frontier was like $279, when United was $159.  No contest!  I hope Frontier is watching the net like our telephone company does.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Why don't you show your MIL the price for a first class ticket and see what she says?  She may be completely unaware of how much a first class ticket costs or be thinking that you will get it for "free" with points.  You and I know it's not free, but people who don't deal with points often look at it that way.
> 
> I'd present her with all the facts and let her decide.



I haven't actually told her the cost.  The thing is, and I should have mentioned this earlier, she has flown to HNL by herself, when she decided at the last minute to go with us, and I couldn't get seats on our flights at all.  I was able to get her ATA (now defunct) to arrive a little later than our flights.   Fortunately, everything worked out okay.  No flight delays, and we made sure she was at Denver Intl. on time, and we helped her get checked in, too.  So we knew she would be on the flight, but we just had to cross our fingers that she wasn't horribly delayed.  She doesn't turn on her cell phone, which we didn't know, until Rick was calling and calling from HNL airport to find out her gate.  I sat and waited with our luggage, including hers, while he found her.   

When she finally got to me, she almost cried. She didn't do that with Rick, but she told me she was worried we wouldn't meet up and she wouldn't know what to do.  I told her she should TURN ON HER CELL PHONE.  Then she laughed.  She made a huge mistake on that flight and put her purse in the overhead bin, then she remembered she had her medication in there, and she wouldn't ask anyone to get it for her.  I asked how she got it out of there at the end of the flight.  She said, "a nice gentleman got it for me."  I told her she should have asked that nice man to get it for her in-flight.  She is a challenge sometimes.  

Very independent mostly, but when she is being helpless, she has no clue what to do.  

This probably isn't as big of a deal as I am making it.  I just talked to her today and told her it's not looking good, and she said that Hawaiian credit card she got should have some miles on it.  "This is USAirways, so Hawaiian doesn't work for that," I told her.  She thought Hawaiian meant any airline that flies to Hawaii.  :rofl: I am pretty clueless about all of the FF stuff myself, so I cannot criticize.  Frontier had me spoiled because it's simple with them.  

New craziness added, which might be good for me:

My BIL just called, and he was talking to Mom today.  He said he could get her a FF ticket through United.  I told him our dates and times, Then I said to call her and leave me out of it.  :rofl: I hope she goes that route, even though it's a different flight, though similar times.  I would not have to give up my comfy seat in FC.   I am being selfish, I know.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

After taking a hard look at the loads and your dates, I'd suggest putting in fare alerts for economy and booking when anything under 500 shows up and sending MIL the bill. Even economy award seats suck right now so, even if you set her up, did a xfer and got a bonus, the burn would still be awful. I'd shoot for straight revenue, let it ride and work a UFC (upgrade for cash) deal at the LIH gate. Get MIL a seat in Y that you wouldn't mind sleeping in and ask for a exit row swap when checking in at LIH if no joy on the UFC. 

MIL can fly in F round trip for 2500+ LOL.... 

Be sure, regardless, to get her a FF#. If you and H are thinking of flying UA more, get her a UA FF# and credit her trip to UA. You/she can earn UA miles and elite qualifying miles on US metal. Good luck


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think I signed Mom up 15 months ago, when we flew UA then.  So she has one HI trip already in her account.  I should look up her number and have it ready for booking, if that's how this all goes.  

BIL is working on United for her, supposedly.  If he decides to book the flight, I will be surprised.  I just reminded him of the last time we all flew separately.  Now she is four years older than she was that trip, when she flew ATA and wouldn't get her purse from the overhead to take her meds.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2010)

Cindy - it doesn't make sense to me, that if your mom doesn't even want to be in a different section of the plane that you are on, that she will be OK with being on an entirely different flight?

Let me ask you this.  If mom had said she wanted to go before you made any reservations, what would you have done?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

I would have booked the two of us into economy with our FF miles and taken a window and aisle seat, then I would buy her ticket when the price became reasonable (she always pays her own way).  She would get the middle seat officially with the airline, but she likes the aisle.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

> BIL is working on United for her, supposedly. If he decides to book the flight, I will be surprised. I just reminded him of the last time we all flew separately.



Be aware BIL can book a *A award on US metal using UA miles. One moment...

What's BIL's status with UA? Is he 1K or GS. If he is, he'll know what you mean....

Adding, using AC's *A search engine, I am seeing a 'business' *A award on US using *A miles for the return. No joy yet on UA but I'm working on it. Don't recall seeing the outbound date. *A awards must be at the 'saver' level and round-trip, when using UA miles. 

After some checking, there is a F *A award available for Sunday, Feb 6, but not Saturday, Feb 5, using UA miles. Give BIL the specifics and have him call in. He won't pay a fee unless he can ticket. It should cost 80K miles for a *A  F award. One option is to, dependent on outbound options, book her in XF for Sunday and then call back periodically to change to Saturday. IIRC, one can't waitlist a date change but it is possible to manually make the change without fee, since the ticket isn't reissued, but only prior to flying the outbound segments (beginning travel). Leave all that for BIL


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2010)

So, it appears that mom wants to go, wants to sit in First Class, and usually pays for her own ticket? 

I could handle this with 2 simple questions. - 

"Mom, this is the cost for first class, do you still want to go?" 

"Do you want to buy a first class ticket or a coach ticket?"


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

camachinist said:


> Be aware BIL can book a *A award on US metal using UA miles. One moment...
> 
> What's BIL's status with UA? Is he 1K or GS. If he is, he'll know what you mean....



OH, NO, he is going to book her economy on our flights.  He just called to verify the flights.  I don't know if I want this or not.   It's very nice of him.  I wonder if Mom will believe me when I tell her that everyone has to sit in his/her own seat on the flight, according to airline rules?  :rofl: I will definitely be in coach this trip, RT!

Pat, you had that figured out.  That was why he called me, because he knew that.  OH DEAR!  I thought he was going to get her on United.  I am so surprised at this news.  He hasn't verified it yet, but I am sure that is what he was hoping to do.  

Ronnie is a musician, so he flies a lot, and his favorite airline is United because they usually let him take his guitar on board.

I wish I had mentioned this on TUG sooner.  I think Michael could have helped with that 3rd FC seat.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ronnie is a musician, so he flies a lot, and his favorite airline is United because they usually let him take his guitar on board.


Doesn't he know that United Breaks Guitars?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

I sent him that link once.  He got such a big kick out of that song.  That is a great tune--so catchy.  He always takes his best guitar into the cabin with him.  He flies only FC too.  

His ex-wife was a flight attendant for United for 31 years, now retired, and she doesn't think the song and video are funny at all.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2010)

Cindy - It appears that you are back where you started!    Have you checked to see how much it would cost your MIL to upgrade to first class from the award seat?


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

Her MIL can try for a UFC at the gate in LIH. Officially, upgrading award tickets is disallowed, but sometimes, if an agent is offering cash upgrades to revenue pax (I've been offered many times, but have no sweet warm spot for US F), you can talk them into it. Sometimes, on UA, it's offered at check-in (OLCI, kiosk or human).

There's always another strategy


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2010)

You can't upgrade award tickets (through *any* method - elite, miles, cash, etc.) and US Airways almost NEVER offers upgrades for cash.  I think the odds of getting an upgrade on award ticket at the gate are about the same as picking up a winning lottery ticket that someone dropped.

US Airways doesn't even give their elite members upgrades on Hawaii flights (except their top elite level, who gets two one-way Hawaii or Europe upgrades for them and a companion per year).


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

CLT and PHL are where I've heard the most offers in the last couple years. Only recall one offer at SFO. I'm a 1K on UA so *G on US. All were on revenue flights and all were verbal offers by the GA. Cheapest I recall was 150. 'We take credit cards' LOL...

Anyway, never hurts to ask. Grannies sometimes get lucky. Maybe they'll give her exit row as a consolation.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 17, 2010)

camachinist said:


> CLT and PHL are where I've heard the most offers in the last couple years. Only recall one offer at SFO. I'm a 1K on UA so *G on US. All were on revenue flights and all were verbal offers by the GA. Cheapest I recall was 150. 'We take credit cards' LOL...
> 
> Anyway, never hurts to ask. Grannies sometimes get lucky. Maybe they'll give her exit row as a consolation.



With the new unlimited upgrades for elite members, I can't imagine there still will be cash upgrade offers at the gates. I am a 1K as well and I have not been able to get an upgrade this past week for my FLTs from SFO-ORD and MCO-SFO.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm still getting them at OCLI, though not at the gate anymore, when I remove myself from UDU, generally on red-eyes on 763 domestics. Also, I've seen them this year when checking in (OLCI) friends (GM's/non-members) on trips I've set up for them. None of this is on US so not really relevant to the OP.

The best advice I can offer is that, at the airport, the gate agent has unbelievable power. They can just make things happen with keystrokes. Yes, there are procedures and the computer prioritizes everything but ultimately the GA can make stuff happen. Get the right LIH gate agent with the aloha spirit and you never know. FWIW, I always fly coach to and from the islands. last time I was up front was when I got married ten years ago. It's a short flight, but, when one is 80, it's nice to fly in comfort. I'd avoid the food


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Cindy, speaking from the age of almost 79, I'd say Mom should pay her own way if she needs a seat in F.  She did change her mind.  I don't think we need to be coddled, and if you're paying her way, she should just be happy to have a seat.  Of course she prefers to sit in F.  Don't we all?




rickandcindy23 said:


> It would be me that would give up my seat.  I want Rick to have the nicer seat, because he has back problems.  He is looking forward to the more comfortable seat.
> 
> Rick and I both sleep on our sides at home, and Rick doesn't sleep that well during these red-eye flights in economy.  I sleep if I am tired, and by 11:00 Hawaiian time, I will be ready for a rest.  I worry my head will end up on a stranger, I sleep that well.   I don't like sitting butt-to-butt with a stranger, and that is my concern with being in economy by myself.  I would definitely need a window seat.  DEFINITELY.  I need a place for my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Jaybee,

We don't pay for Mom's seat.  My BIL said he was going to get her a seat with his United miles, but I haven't heard a thing from him.  He might be traveling.  

Mom could afford the $1,700 to sit in FC on the way back home.  I haven't really left it up to her, like Denise suggested.  I need to say this is what it costs, and this is what economy both ways costs.  

She changed her mind, that's true, but we would have just all been in economy for both ways, because I knew this would be an issue.  Maybe I should just have Mom pay for the economy ticket, and not get the award, and see if they will let us upgrade the paid seat?  Is that more likely?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 18, 2010)

It's unlikely that you'll be able to upgrade.  If you want in First, now is the time to get there.

Cash upgrades at the gate are very rare with US Airways.  (I flew 110k miles with them last year, and I never saw one offered.)

Mileage upgrades to Hawaii are 17,500 miles each way, and come from the same "bucket" as First Low awards (which isn't available anymore on your return flight).

Elite upgrades don't apply to Hawaii, so even if your MIL had status (which you can buy, kind of), that wouldn't help.

Operational upgrades happen when coach is oversold but First has seats available, but those would typically go to elite members first and it's unlikely that coach will sell out.  I've received ONE of those in my entire life, and that was when I was flying United as a *G.

Getting a freebie upgrade from the GA isn't very likely either.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 19, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> It's unlikely that you'll be able to upgrade.  If you want in First, now is the time to get there.
> 
> Cash upgrades at the gate are very rare with US Airways.  (I flew 110k miles with them last year, and I never saw one offered.)
> 
> ...



One suggestion I haven't seen is for Mom to buy a ticket in coach, in an upgradable fare class for the return.  Although upgrades with miles are not currently available, it is possible that they will open up closer to the flight.  I can't speak for US, but I have often found more availability more or less last minute on UA and AA.

Go back to charging on the US Air card, since it looks like you only have 10,000 miles and will need 17,500 if the upgrade become available.  You can also have Mom reimburse you to buy miles if you are still short.

In the meantime, you are all on the same flights, although if the mileage upgrade doesn't come through, Cindy will be in coach for the return flight.  Make sure you get an appropriate compensation for your sacrifice:  spa day or other splurge of your choice!

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 19, 2010)

My brother-in-law has not gotten back to me yet, and he hasn't called Mom either.  Rick called Ronnie and left a message asking him to please not use his FF miles, because we won't be able to upgrade that ticket for her, unless we pay money for it.  I think the silence means he is abiding by our wishes on it, but he might not have gotten the message.  He is a conundrum, my BIL.

Yep, if I sit next to a stranger, after having a nicer seat next to hubby, I will deserve a spa day, maybe THAT day, to relax me.  And maybe a double-dose of Nyquil too.  If I fall asleep on a stranger's shoulder, at least I won't know I did it.  :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 19, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If I fall asleep on a stranger's shoulder, at least I won't know I did it.  :rofl:



So that was *YOU* last year on the return flight from Hawaii! 

(I've been on the receiving end of stranger's falling asleep on my shoulder... sometimes it's great, but other times... sigh...)


----------



## cindi (Jul 21, 2010)

So what happened? MIL going or staying home?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 21, 2010)

My BIL called last night, and it seems my SIL understood my dilemma (she is a daughter-in-law, too) and told him not to book the flight with FF miles.    

I told Mom we need to book the flight (it's $725 RT right now, all in), and she can hope for a cash upgrade at the gate. Maybe Mom should apply for a USAirways card and get her own miles for upgrade.


----------

